# Hitachi collet woes



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the big hitachi robot m12v something or other.for some unknown reason once in a blue moon it will just let go of the bit.i have and do own several routers and this is the only one that I have had this problem with.
Can anyone recommend a aftermarket collet that will solve this glitch?
Annoyed me so much today I shoved it aside in frustration and went and bought a bosh
Kit with fixed and plunge bases to finish my project
Need a mid size router anyway as the hitachi is just too clumsy for most hand held work,and have a big PC dedicated to my table but would still like to have the hitachi ready to use
Al


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Al I can't help with your query but am sure someone will be along to give advice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't personally own one, yet, Al, but the guys that have a *Muscle Chuck* swear by them. (As opposed to at them)...
Quick Change Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Freud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright - Camless Router Chuck - High Speed Chuck - Precision Chuck - Wood Working Chuck - Router Accessories - DeRosa Engine
Like you, I'm up here, and trying to find a Canadian source.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I meant to mention that if the bit bottoms out in your collet it might do exactly as you're experiencing. It should be lifted slightly off the bottom of the collet's throat.
Small rubber grommets have been recommended here.
(I believe they're available as an accessory when you order a Muscle Chuck)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Al make sure that the collet and nut are snap together,I did add the Muscle chuck to mine and really like it.


----------



## IBUILD2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Drop am o ring in the bottom of the router shaft.


----------



## Ohmmeter (Oct 16, 2011)

You didn't mention which size diameter bit shank (1/4" or 1/2") you were using at the time this happened and whether the router was being used in a table or hand held. Some possible causes for this situation: you may have inserted the bit all the way into the collet and bottom it out and therefore the transition fillet (the curved radius area the shank of the bit where it meets the cutting head) is the only small contact point the bit makes with the collet nut when it is tightened and come loose very quick. This wouldn't happen if the bit was raised up slightly so the entire shaft of the bit can make contact with the collet assembly. Also, there may be saw dust stuck in the collet that can cause the problem too. Again, you could have a slightly undersized shank shaft on your particular bit that caused this problem and if so, there is nothing to do but to replace this bit. Does you situation happen with all bits? If so, you may need to replace the collet. 

I have same model router that you have and only once did I have the same problem you had and that was when I was first starting out in woodworking I didn't realize I had to use multiple shallow cuts instead of one deep cut. A deep cut causes considerable which a can cause the collet to loosen. The best solution is to take ligher cuts and increase the depth in successive passes.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

How long have you had the router? Is it not time to replace the collet? A worn collet can give the problem you describe.

Denis Lock - Routing Denis - Home


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments
Bit is quarter inch shank
Did not have cutter bottomed out or riding on the radius
Router is not that old and not used often as I have several other routers and this one is not giving me a warm and fuzzy feeling,chuck is not warn,in fact did the same thing the third time I used it
All three times it has done it was with quarter inch collet
Half inch has been ok the few times I used it and as stated above I have never had this happen with any outher router,my first being a b&d 33 years ago


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Went back at the job with my new Bosch 1617,same bit,procedure,depth of cut etc.did twice as many cuts,no problems.
Two observations
:the Bosch is a quality tool that just feels right,a pleasure to use
: the Bosch collet fits the hitachi and seems identical in all respects,but feels different in the nut
Going to try and find extra collets for the Bosch and try using them in the hitachi


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

For my 2c, Al, I would replace the collet.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Al 
Do you have a 1/4" collet or a 1/4" sleeve that fit into a 1/2" collet


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

It is a collet
Just lost faith in this collet,convinced the Bosch collet will work,has the same tapper and thread,different in the way the nut and collet snap together


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> I have the big hitachi robot m12v something or other.for some unknown reason once in a blue moon it will just let go of the bit.i have and do own several routers and this is the only one that I have had this problem with.
> Can anyone recommend a aftermarket collet that will solve this glitch?
> Annoyed me so much today I shoved it aside in frustration and went and bought a bosh
> Kit with fixed and plunge bases to finish my project
> ...


maintenance is long over due...
clean the router shanks too....


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> maintenance is long over due...
> clean the router shanks too....


Wrong
Very wrong


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I used the hitachi router with the Bosch collet,works flawlessly
You can tell just the way the Bosch collet threads on and feels in its nut that it is a higher quality collet.
It has solved my issue , I believe,although I enjoyed using the 1617 Evs so much I believe it will be my go to router in most cases


----------

